# Photos of my ferals ^_^



## Cass (Feb 10, 2007)

Whenever the ferals are hanging around, I get the urge to take photos of them. They're just sooo beautiful! I really do think they look like fancy pigeons. Only the dad (Jasper) looks like an ordinary feral.

They hang around on our basketball hoop. This is Jessie (middle, the mum), and two of her boys - Goggles (left) and JJ (right)










This is JJ and Goggles2 looking really cold. 










This is Lily. We thought he was a girl at first because he was runty and had a sweet nature. Now he's the biggest boof of the lot.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What's a boof?


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

They're beautiful!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cass, beautiful birds and very pretty surroundings. Thanks for sharing
w/us.

fp


----------



## pigeon poop (May 21, 2007)

charis,
when someone calls somthing or someone a "boof" it means they are clumsly, stupid and dopey. Do you understand now?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Those are some unusual looking ferals. Very pretty, I can understand your urge to take pics of them.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Cass, those ARE LOVELY pigeons! 

According to the morph (color) classification from Cornell's Lab of Ornithology, I would call the ones with white: Pieds...

There was a beautiful pigeon, at Arizona State University , who had colors similar to yours I named Peter Pied Piper...

Many thanks for posting!  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Cass (Feb 10, 2007)

They've become part of our family  The boys sit on top of the chimney and call down it to get our attention. Lily's boofy in that he shoves everyone out of the way when it's feeding time, and is always puffing himself up to assert his masculinity  What a dope.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi cass,

Lovely surroundings and birds, definitely camera worthy!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

They look like....GARYES!!!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Now _That's_ a complement.


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

I love the pied ones! They're the coolest. I had one in my herd for awhile and I was so excited, but I guess it moved on. Now for some reason, all my wild pigeons are black all over (well, dark grey I guess) with white undershirts. I'm going to have to try and bribe some spotted ones like those into joining me somehow...


----------

